# Negative thinking when constipated



## beach (May 12, 2000)

Ok, I get totally negative and irritional thinking when constipated.....Anyone relate?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Yes beach, this can happen to people who have IBS as its part of the pacakage. As a c and d er both symptoms seem to give me there own kindof mood.What have you been doing for this?------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

I have read several books on Cognitive Behavior and I am going to a therapist to help with it. It brings me down a lot and I perceive things that aren't true. It's like my whole thinking is off. I have such a negative way of looking at things and people. I am such an upbeat person, but when the IBS hits, its like this other person comes in with different thoughts that I can't control.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Beach I know the feeling. Here is why this happens. http://webpotential.com/uploadpic/ ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------

